# Any one from pittsburgh PA?



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

Just wondering if any one is from the Pittsburgh area. Im actualy from McMurray. I am new to plowing and have mostly small business/ residential accounts. If any one is looking for subs I have 2 4x4 f-350 dumps with plows (can get salters), 1- 4x4 atv with plow and salter ( great for sidewalks). Kubota tractor with loader (great for stacking or moving snow piles). Hope to hear from some people in the area.


----------



## realdon99 (Jan 2, 2002)

We have a few locations in need of a sub(s), email [email protected]


----------

